# AI in the 41st millenium?



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

I've always wondered to myself, why are there no AI or Artificial Intelligence programs within the Imperium? In my eyes, I think they would be alot more efficient and practical than a Servitor. 

I also remember readign somewhere that a human race seperated from the Imperium for some time had developed AI, but can't remember what happened afer that.

-Lewis


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

AI was outlawed. I can't remember exactly when it happened, but I do know some sort of AI insurrection happened, which got put down, and AI development was banned.


----------



## Malak Falco (Jul 1, 2010)

The Men of Iron, after centuries, or millinia (forget which), of faithful service turned on the men of stone (Humans) and pretty much brought the empires of Mars and Terra crashing down around everyone's ears.

Now pretty much any AI that exists is slaved to a human that's in the decision loop to prevent this. Note AI are different than Machine Spirits either in that AI are able to self-improve and Machine Spirits (for your Land Raider, BaneBlade, and so on) cannot, or particularly active machine spirits ARE AI and generally they're just not thought of as such due to the mystical mumbo-jumbo surrounding technology now.


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Hmm interesting. . Where are you guys getting this info from?  Im keen to learn more


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Look for it on Lexicanum, thats a good site for 40k history.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I always thought that the machine spirit was just a term the techno dipshits of mars used to describe the AIs in factories and large warmachines and assumed that such an entity existed in all machines.... However I don't believe my electric toothbrush has a machine spirit.... Nor do I think lasweapons do for that matter.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> I always thought that the machine spirit was just a term the techno dipshits of mars used to describe the AIs in factories and large warmachines and assumed that such an entity existed in all machines.... However I don't believe my electric toothbrush has a machine spirit.... Nor do I think lasweapons do for that matter.


The mechanicus adhere to a form of animism (q.v.) which teaches that every machine is alive and possesed of a machine spirit which is itself a fragment of the machine god.

Land Raiders and whatnot are equipped with automatic systems (not really AI) which are reffered to as the *Power of the* Machine Spirit.


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

I wonder if the Phaenonite faction of the Inquisition has interests in AI? I'm sure they do but I think it would be next to impossible to find.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

It would seem to be more of an AI since it acted on it's own without any imput or programming from the mech. Seemed it's it knew what were targets and friendlies without imput. Althouh you are probably right and power armor is based off dark age tech so it could have registered them as friendlies. Mech adepts could have done some programming. Either way it would seem as though they think all machines have such programming.


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Does anyone know about the human race Horus met in one of the HH novels, they had alot about their AI is what I heard.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

The one with the power armor tech?


----------



## Belthazor Aurellius (Jan 16, 2009)

In the HH book Tales of Heresy, the Word Bearers strike a world with AI warmachines. The Word Bearers captain you follow through the story remembers that the Emperor himself had decreed the existence of AI heresy... But I'll let you read the story to find out the rest.


----------



## Malak Falco (Jul 1, 2010)

All I can remember on that people, at least if I'm thinking right, is that theyre the ones who Horus got the STC database from to later tempt the Fabricator-General of Mars, and most of the other Adeptus Mechanicus into turning.


----------

